
Show HN: Oh, My Coins – Database of Wasted Crypto Assets - mlejva
http://www.ohmycoins.xyz
======
mlejva
Hi HN, I'm the creator of this site. I created it as a funny side project
during the weekend. Feel free to ask me anything.

~~~
throwmenow_0140
Those are some crazy stories - makes me feel a little bit better that I didn't
invest in coins back then.

I followed the advice of an investment banker who said to me that this is a
bubble in 2012. Maybe it is, but the returns speak for themselves even if you
liquidate it now. Pity!

But some guy put his laptop on fire with all his bitcoin on it because he was
on LSD - hilarious. Thanks for making this!

~~~
mlejva
As someone said to me - "Frankly, this is a very depressing topic for the
website."

Glad you like it!

